# 70 rear arm rests



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

Does anyone make quality rear arm rests? The part where the rear ash tray is on either side of the seat

I found them in year one, but it said only in black. I found the exact same parts on eBay in colors. Ordered dark green since that’s what my car is.
First issue is they don’t match at all. Almost an olive drab green. Not GTO dark green. Second issue is mine have 2 lines molded in toward the top, repops don’t.

my old ones are both cracked pretty good so I really need replacements. Any good ones out there?


----------



## TCone (Jul 4, 2021)

Tiger Joe said:


> Does anyone make quality rear arm rests? The part where the rear ash tray is on either side of the seat
> 
> I found them in year one, but it said only in black. I found the exact same parts on eBay in colors. Ordered dark green since that’s what my car is.
> First issue is they don’t match at all. Almost an olive drab green. Not GTO dark green. Second issue is mine have 2 lines molded in toward the top, repops don’t.
> ...


i bought my replacements that arent 100 exact but they must be painted they dont come with what looks like stitching NPD has so many parts


----------

